# Raft Cleaner?



## cdtakacs1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Good Morning Team -

As of the last weeks, I've just purchased a brandy new AIRE Super Puma in Orange  I try to keep it clean after after trip however I was wondering if there is a cleaner out there that people use to clean their boats? 

Just something to take scuff marks out of the side and what not. I know its a fishing raft so its meant to get dirty!! But, I'm just that OCD haha

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Mr. Clean magic eraser.


----------



## cdtakacs1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks! However wouldn't that take the 'sheen' off though?


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

I would always test it on a small section first. I haven't noticed it taking off the sheen.


----------



## AlexandriaMT (May 5, 2016)

NRS boat cleaner & then 303.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Mild soap & water, NRS boat cleaner, magic eraser and then 303 once a year. Aire only recommends 303ing it once a year. I will also only use the NRS boat cleaner at the end of the season as well but soap & Magic eraser as often as needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I use the magic erasers lots on my Aire no noticeable difference to the sheen. I use the nrs boat cleaner and gojo orange w/out pumice. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jul 15, 2011)

Anybody know what the NRS inflatable boat cleaner is? I figure it is a rebadged over the counter cleaning product, but can't quite identify the smell.


----------



## bray1720 (Jul 16, 2015)

Does the magic eraser take off the oxidation marks from the frame? 

Sent from my XT1060 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Snakerivergirl (Sep 1, 2014)

Magic eraser works great. Be warned when a buddy of ours cleaned his raft with 303 it was soooo slick - he slipped and dislocated his shoulder at boundary creek. A little switcharoo on who rows who, and lots of crown helped him on the rest of his journey.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

303 is great, but it really does make boats slick. I use NRS boat cleaner too, still need to try the Mr. clean stuff too.


----------



## Star Inflatables (Jul 25, 2013)

LA's Totally Awesome! It costs $1 at Family Dollar or Dollar General.
Non toxic or corrosive and a heck of a lot better than Simple Green and much less expensive than boat cleaner.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Star Inflatables said:


> LA's Totally Awesome! It costs $1 at Family Dollar or Dollar General.
> Non toxic or corrosive and a heck of a lot better than Simple Green and much less expensive than boat cleaner.


And I was wondering what Lance (Armstrong) was up to these days. Good to see he's keeping busy


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

Read_N_Run said:


> Mild soap & water, NRS boat cleaner, magic eraser and then 303 once a year. Aire only recommends 303ing it once a year. I will also only use the NRS boat cleaner at the end of the season as well but soap & Magic eraser as often as needed.


I think Read N Run nails it here. Although the Magic Eraser hasn't panned out as well for me. Only because I couldn't get the result I was looking for. But it's a staple for lots of folks. Everything else mentioned above works great. I only do the 303 at the end of the season as mentioned. Most times just blasting it with a hose is fine in season. And ya, your going to get fish guts, blood, beer, coffee grounds, and who knows what else on it in season. One thing you might want to try is to have a few shots of Tito's vodka before you clean it. Once your done it will look great. Relax... The new boat Anxiety will go away. Take care of it. It will look great for a long time.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

evL_MT said:


> ....One thing you might want to try is to have a few shots of Tito's vodka before you clean it. Once your done it will look great. Relax... The new boat Anxiety will go away. Take care of it. It will look great for a long time.


+1 - storing it clean is really my only goal - anything left over from the previous trip is just "lube" for the next one.


----------

